# Red elder bowl Number 2 and 3 rd bowl updates.



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well here is another only one more to go left a little bit of the foot on this one easier to pick up from the table and looks half decent.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Glenmore, you are getting good, just you wait till I get hold of some bowl blanks!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

All right Glenmore that looks real good, I like that a lot. You did good. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That is great mate, and you really are getting the hang of it.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Loookin' goood, buddy. You are turning (pun intended) into a gouge wielding dude.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking Good! 

You are going to have a complete set of dishes, in no time.  I will bring the stew. 

You may say half decent, I say great job.

Well done glenmore.
John


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Glenmore

Brian


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I did notice that this one is bigger then my first. Kept it at size I noticed. So I'm really happy with this I hope the 3rd will be even better.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore very nicely done. I think you got the bowl business down.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Glenmore very nicely done. I think you got the bowl business down.


Not yet Bernie tried the third and here it is. Not the greatest but now I know the thickness I can go to I can actually see light throw the side at the bottom but nothing cracked. Here are the pics.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What no DB???????????????????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Glenmore but you're not playing fair, I haven't got any blanks yet and you're now very experienced, perhaps I won't show myself up by showing my first couple of attempts, only kidding, you know that I show worts and all.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

That's not fair, you don't have a worst turning or anything you do. It's all quality.

Ed......


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, Glenmore. You're really growing in the turning field. BTW, my grandson loved the art pencil. Keep on growing. 

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Keep on growing. "

Neal, what's with the keep growing, I'm about to put Glenmore on a weight reduction routine, by keep goading him to work in his shop every day no matter how hot it gets!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I know what you mean, Harry, but Glenmore has many more years to grow in stature with his turning skills. Maybe, if he gets turning fast enuf, some of the other 'stature' will fly off.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry thanks. Neil glad your grandson liked the pencil. Thanks was working in the shop today took some of the foot of the bowls down. Used a 2 1/8" forster bit in the drill press and I took them down some. Then I mounted my little sanding disc in the drill press and sanded them some more really come out nice.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*What, no pictures????????????????????*



Glenmore said:


> Harry thanks. Neil glad your grandson liked the pencil. Thanks was working in the shop today took some of the foot of the bowls down. Used a 2 1/8" forster bit in the drill press and I took them down some. Then I mounted my little sanding disc in the drill press and sanded them some more really come out nice.


Pictures Glenmore, we have to have pictures, or it doesn't count.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Dave can't get nothing over you or Harry. By the way we are still waiting for the painted floor pics of your shop.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Now now Glenmore there is no excuse for not meeting the forum rules.
1 Photos photos and yet more photos, and if ever in dought take more photos.
HAHAHA
Cheers
Pete


----------

